# My first adventure. Nocton Hall, (Warning photo heavy)



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

What have I done wrong


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2014)

Follow the instructions here :

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 17, 2014)

Great photos, looks like you was in a different part of the building to the bit I went in (after the main ruins of the hall)

Did you get caught? Secca seems quite active on there


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

We mainly toured the basement. Pitch black but got some great shots. Wanted to get past the broken staircase going up the floors but I declined as it looked to dangerous


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 17, 2014)

deklufc said:


> We mainly toured the basement. Pitch black but got some great shots. Wanted to get past the broken staircase going up the floors but I declined as it looked to dangerous


The security told us the staircase and that area had wet and dry rot, we climbed down into what look like pre-fab buildings


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2014)

Pics still not working....


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Pics still not working....



Hi . When I tried to add the photos all that came up was a box with a cross in it so I added a link to Flickr to my photos.
Admin deleted the thread and sent me a link on how to post pictures the proper way so I will upload the photos soon under a new thread.
Sorry for the cock up
Dek


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

10629423_349047838609465_3431207575147315881_o by deklufc1, on Flickr


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

Just a dummy run . The rest will follow


----------

